# MVP Race [Euroleague.net]



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

_*The regular season MVP candidates*
Jan 28, 2003 

Even as everyone in the Euroleague is focused on the Top 16 qualifications, another race has developed that will build to a simultaneous finish - that of the regular season MVP. What is most interesting about the MVP race is that none of the other individual statistical categories is so hotly contested. Five players - two whose teams are already in the Top 16 and three still fighting for that privilege - are packed near the top due to their average index ratings over the first 11 games. _

Look at all the stats and numbers in this link:

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=11&id=294

Who do you think will be the MVP?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I would give it to Vujanic. The guy is simply awesome!!! He has no support whatsoever on his team and yet his team is on the brink of qualifying for the next round. Not to mention that he is probably the clutchest guy in the Euroleague, he won several games with decisive actions


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> I would give it to Vujanic. The guy is simply awesome!!! He has no support whatsoever on his team and yet his team is on the brink of qualifying for the next round. Not to mention that he is probably the clutchest guy in the Euroleague, he won several games with decisive actions


I totally agree starvydas. He deserves a chance at NBA.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll get his chance. It's about 90% likely he's the starting point guard for the Knicks next season.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know....

I didn't have the pleasure to see Vujanic play this season, so I guess u guys know much better than me... but come on... his numbers are so high because he's playing all alone...

put him in a team like Barcelona and send Jasik to Partizan and Jasik will have brilliant numbers, whiile Vujanic much less. don't u think?

Vujanic still needs to prove he's that big in a big team if u ask me, before I give him my vote. 

Pay attention that other than him the other 4 are playing inside...3 of them are PFs... PFs are very big this season in EL. 

And as for 


> his team is on the brink of qualifying for the next round


well... if Asvel, that lost 7 games in a row, still have a fair chance to qualify then..it's not such a big deal to qualify to the Top 16. Especially not from Group C.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Well Reznor I agree with you but the MVP award is for personal achievement and so far believe me he's been a one-man show in the Euroleague. You argue that his teammates suck and therefore his numbers are inflated; it's true but the counterpart is that this guy has to EVERYTHING on his team. I have seen him kill ASVEL with 30+ points and also very solid defense. He has done so numerous times against better oppositon too (he has not scored less than 19 points in 11 of 12 games he played, the other one was 9 points against CSKA). I'm not saying he's the best player in Europe, not even the best PG (Jasikevicius probably is, as you hinted) but it's not always the best player that wins the MVP, otherwise Bodiroga would have won it 4 or 5 times in a row...


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, here's where I don't agree.
I think the best player should win the MVP every year. and if Bodiroga was the MVP in 4 out of the last 5 season (he wasn't) then he should win it 4 of 5.

last season the EL gave the MVP to the player that had the best numbers in their rating formula (Turkcan). They made their pick by cold numbers only, and later understood it was wrong, and they changed it to a poll or something their reports or something.

imho when u come to pick an MVP u should not only check the stats, but also the impact of the player on the team, and the importance of the game. 

I may start here a totally different threat but for example Carlton Myers is one of the best, or at least used to be, in his position in Europe, and was top scorer and all for Fortitudo, but personally I think he only damaged the team with his solo game. so his numbers may have been of an MVP but the bottom line was that he hurt the team.

another example... if let's say Benetton will win the 1st place in Group A next week, and in the last game day Edney will score 53 points and pass 12 as in a meaningless game vs. AEK, but on the other hand Ed Cota will score 30 and dish 10 as in a do-or-die game in Tel Aviv that will give Zalgiris the ticket to the Top 16, then Cota is the MVP of the week. 

sure, it's not science... I'm not saying my opinion is the only answer. but giving the MVP award to a player that wasn't enough to make his team the 16th of 24... hmmmm... too much. Now if Vujanic does take Partizan to the Top 16, now that's a different story, and he's a serious competitor on the award.


----------



## nomadatnet (Feb 13, 2003)

ok


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Joseph Blair of Ulker is regular season MVP!* 










http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=14&id=380


----------

